# Melanism



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm confused by your question. Melanism is nothing more than an all-black animal and usually its a dominant gene. Rarely is it noted as anything special except in species where black is not common - like zebras or leopards. 

Yes, we have "melanistic" horses. Black horses are everywhere. Its so common that its not noted as anything special unless you have a black stallion complex going on.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

i was thinking it was something a bit more "spehschul" then that haha,

i was thinking since albino doesn't occur in horses yet we have horses that "Seem" albino such as a dominant white horse, or any combination that seems white.

i was thinking melanism would be something seperate from black horses.


----------

